# Holidays



## eccles_1960 (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi, folks. I've not been near the board for some time as I've been stuck offshore with no internet access. Anyhoo, I'm off on holiday for two weeks in the sun tonight. I've packed a couple of volumes of Harry Turtledoves' World War series to tide me over the long hot days in the south of Spain.
Good health and happy reading.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Sep 8, 2004)

The south of Spain, huh.  Show off. 

Seriously, have a fine holiday.   Although long, hot days are not my idea of a holiday, as we've been having those right here at home the past couple of days.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Sep 8, 2004)

You hope for long hot days.  The current climate makes a mockery of that.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 8, 2004)

Keep us posted on how Turtledorve reads - seen the covers a plenty, but never read any.


----------



## scalem X (Sep 8, 2004)

> The south of Spain, huh. Show off.


I won't post the places I've been to then . Btw this depends on where he lives. If he lives in england; the south of Spain is just a regular holiday trip.
As for visiting Europe I'm half the way of having visited all countries.


----------



## eccles_1960 (Sep 8, 2004)

I've read all the first four World War books, and now I've started on the Colonization series which is set in the 1960's.


I enjoyed World War, they made me a real fan of alternative history.
I've read a few pages of Down to Earth and it looks like another winner.


----------

